# Funny graffiti



## Richard King (Apr 8, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/carlwinslow12345/file.jpg


----------



## turmeric (Apr 8, 2007)

What's the original sign?


----------



## Richard King (Apr 8, 2007)

the silver thing is the sign on an air blown hand dryer

...which does have pictures that seem to show something other than waves of warm air, something like bacon


----------



## Davidius (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------

